# Cock



## er targyn

What Turkish word for cock was used before horoz?


----------



## Rallino

In the crosswords one often encounters: _Eski dilde horoz?

_The answer is usually a 3-letter word *"dik*". But I couldn't find it in the dictionary. So I am not sure.


----------



## maviliazman

Rallino said:


> The answer is usually a 3-letter word *"dik*"./QUOTE]
> I agree: *dîk
> *Also:* hurûs
> *


----------



## macrotis

I searched Uzbek, Azeri, Uighur and Turkmen languages for the word. It's the same in all of them. According to Nişanyan, it's been part of Turkish since at least 13th century (via Farsi "horus [خروس]" from an Old Farsi word meaning "shout, call"). Uighurs seem to use "erkek kuş (male bird)."

I couldn't find "cock" in Sergei Starostin's Altaic Etymological Database (there are _cockle_ and _woodcock_).

*Rallino*: _dik_ (ديك) is Arabic for "horoz."


----------



## Black4blue

Haha, isn't it interesting that the translation of *cock* is *dik*?


----------



## er targyn

I was wondering about Kazakh äteş, Tatar ätäç and Chuvash avtan. In Starostin's database I could find only a comment with *ebt-. Looks strange.


----------



## macrotis

Thank you for the sharing. I missed it. It seems reasonable to me to call *cock* _äteş_, _ätäç_ and _avtan _if they all come from_ öt-. _It would now be _ötücü_, _ötüşçü _or _öten _in modern Turkish, but the Persian word was seemingly more attractive.


----------



## er targyn

In the comment:  The Chuv. form is somewhat aberrant phonetically: it is *possible *that the actual Chuv. reflex of this root is *vitǝn- `to ask'* - while *Chuv. avъt- (together with avtan, atan `cock', Tat. ätäč `cock') goes back to a separate PT root *ebt-*, possibly going back to PA *ip`i (˜-p-,-e) `to say, speak' q. v.


----------

